# skyline leagle in hawaii???



## Guest (Jan 5, 2003)

dose anyone know that if the skyline is street leagle in hawaii


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2003)

There are 2 GT-R's , and a GTS in Hawaii


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

well, they are legal, but once again you do have to go through all the mumbo jumbo to go through, basically import it through MotoRex.


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

*motorex*

is it nessicary to go through motorex?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i won't get into that because if i do, Nismo will probably lock the thread.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

lol, well It's still American soil, so I'm pretty sure you would have to get a place like that to get it there.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

There are ways around MotoRex if you want to take the chance.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

There are ways to get away with Murder also - your point being ?


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

My point being you have to whine like a little girl on every board. I know how you love to take down people who don't pay you, but had you taken your head out of your rear, you would have had the ability to read, "...*IF* you want to take the chance." 

I am an English teacher by profession, so if you would like some private lessons into what this phrase means, feel free to PM me and I will do my best to see that you actually learn something.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

This is rather simple, there is the legal way and the ILLEGAL way.

You pay your money and take your chances.

If you have been following the 'whining little girl' then you would know that he doesn't work for the big M anymore. He has several other business opportunities going, which is more than I can say. 

It's pretty simple really, if you want a legit car in the US, big M takes a slice to make it legit. If you live in a sister/wife state and can get it registered, fine. But if you take the car to a state like Cali or NY and get impounded, well what can I say except too Fu***** bad.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

esyip said:


> *i won't get into that because if i do, Nismo will probably lock the thread. *


I only lock threads that are a re-hash of all the sh** that has been gone through on FA nine times already.

I don't have any bias towards any company. You can either do it the legal way or the illegal way. It is black and white. I looked at both long and hard before I made my choice. I chose the legit way, because I don't want to sweat bullets every time I see the man. I could have got it the other way, but I like being able to roll anytime and not have to sweat it. I have had mine almost 3 years and enjoy every mile.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Nismo Skyline said:


> * If you live in a sister/wife state and can get it registered, fine. But if you take the car to a state like Cali or NY and get impounded, well what can I say except too Fu***** bad. *


Thats what I have been saying all along. You play, you pay.


----------



## GTR Power (Nov 9, 2002)

scourge said:


> *Thats what I have been saying all along. You play, you pay. *


No. That is not what you are saying.

By telling people that an illegal act can be an option, you are advocating it.

You are telling people that illegal actions are fine and that skirting the law may not have repercussions. Don't do it anymore and noone here will care. Sort of like reminding everyone you are a teacher "by profession"- nobody cares. You teach English as a second language, not critical reading comprehension. That much is obvious. Perhaps you should take a class in that- most law schools require students to be able to read critically and I can see why now. How can you debate if you don't even understand the argument?


----------



## GTR Power (Nov 9, 2002)

scourge said:


> *My point being you have to whine like a little girl on every board... *


Damn...

The pot calling the kettle black... AGAIN!


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

GTR Power said:


> *No. That is not what you are saying.
> 
> By telling people that an illegal act can be an option, you are advocating it.*


For someone who complains about reading comprehension, you should actually practice it yourself. People talk all the time about importing an illegal car, so naturally people are curious about how people have gotten their car into the USA. It can be done and it has been done. 

Now, I am quite interested on how you can equate this report of a fact with advocation for a crime. You speak of law school, yet you have now idea that such a statement does not remotely constitute advocation. 

Further, a person CAN try and import a car illegally. However, I tell people that doing so is illegal and they stand a great chance of getting caught. However, if they think they are lucky and are going to do it no matter what anyone says, then fine. They run the risk and if htey get caught, they have no legal recourse.

Now, I again challenge you to show where my statement of reality is in any way an advocation of such an act. Since you mention law school, perhaps you can find someone obviously more familiar with such an institution to explain to you that a mere statement of a fact does not equal any advocation of it.

So, to the above poster who asked about importing Skylines to Hawaii and having to go through MotoRex - in such a small state, you would get found out so going legal is the only sensible way to go.

If you don't like my posting *GTRPoewer*, there is no law that compels you to come here, read this particular thread, nor be an @sshole in general. You choose to do all there by your own choice.


----------



## GTR Power (Nov 9, 2002)

scourge said:


> *For someone who complains about reading comprehension, you should actually practice it yourself. People talk all the time about importing an illegal car, so naturally people are curious about how people have gotten their car into the USA. It can be done and it has been done.
> 
> Now, I am quite interested on how you can equate this report of a fact with advocation for a crime. You speak of law school, yet you have now idea that such a statement does not remotely constitute advocation. *




Moron.

Think it through for yourself. I can lead you to water but I can't force you to drink.

People who suggest it as an option such as yourself are in fact advocating it. You are an idiot if you do not see that. Look at your next paragraph- "... then fine" which sure sounds like you approve of circumventing the law.

I'll give you an example- If I were an administrator here (and in the other Nissan forums) I would probably ban you because you advocate illegal activities.

Try to get cute on that one.



> *
> Further, a person CAN try and import a car illegally. However, I tell people that doing so is illegal and they stand a great chance of getting caught. However, if they think they are lucky and are going to do it no matter what anyone says, then fine. They run the risk and if htey get caught, they have no legal recourse.
> *




Stop backpeddling. It's embarrassing. You've told people here that they can do illegal things to get around MotoRex. You've bitched and moaned about pricing like a 3 year old girl who had her Barbie taken away, even though you know you can't do a thing about it. Start acting like a grownup and we'll start treating you like one.



> *
> Now, I again challenge you to show where my statement of reality is in any way an advocation of such an act. Since you mention law school, perhaps you can find someone obviously more familiar with such an institution to explain to you that a mere statement of a fact does not equal any advocation of it.*




Stop challenging me and I'll stop belittling you.

You have no information regarding GT-Rs in the US. Absolutely none. So go back to the hole you came from. Come back when you actually have something that helps people.

Since you obviously have never understood critical reading, you should go back and re-read *all* your posts to see how ridiculous your verbal diarrhea is.

The reality is- you advocate illegal activities. It makes me wonder what other illegal activities you are involved in...



> *So, to the above poster who asked about importing Skylines to Hawaii and having to go through MotoRex - in such a small state, you would get found out so going legal is the only sensible way to go.*


"...get found out..." That's good grammar? You must be a horrible English teacher. I won't even start picking on your typing skills.

In any case, it's not the size of the state but the action of owning an illegally imported, illegally registered, and thus illegally driven car. Why don't you find out what the penalty for all that is before you cry again? It's not just a misdemeanor like a $200 speeding ticket.



> *
> If you don't like my posting GTRPoewer, there is no law that compels you to come here, read this particular thread, nor be an @sshole in general. You choose to do all there by your own choice. *


If you don't like my berating you, you should not read my posts. If you don't like what you see, you can leave. It's your choice. I am not going to stop being, in your words, "an @sshole" to you. It's starting to get fun picking on you and everything you think you know.

Until you get yourself a GT-R in the US you have no idea what constitutes legal ownership of one in the US except for the usual unfounded speculation. Until you own a GT-R or actually spend quality time on one you have no idea what constitutes quality advice about GT-Rs. Since this is a forum of enthusiasts concerned with both of those topics, either come here with an open mind to learn and exchange information, or leave.

As they say, the ball is in your court.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

GTR Power said:


> *
> People who suggest it as an option such as yourself are in fact advocating it. You are an idiot if you do not see that.
> *


I find it amusing that even adults fight over little things, expecially the way GTR Power started the personal attacks for no reason, that's great stuff that even I can see is plainly immature.

I'm not an adult, I'm 17, and I can tell you that stating an option does not mean you advocate it. For example;



Nismo Skyline said:


> *I don't have any bias towards any company. You can either do it the legal way or the illegal way. It is black and white. *


In this quote, Nismo states that the "illegal way" is an option. Does this mean he advocates it? No. Furthermore, he states two options; the legal way and the illegal way. And so by saying that stating an option is an advocation, you are saying that Nismo speaks in favor of BOTH legal and illegal ways. 

Advocating means that you speak in favor of. When a military strategist gives options to a General (or whomever makes the decisions), they are simply that; just because he states that nuking Iraq is an option, does not mean he supports it. It's simply information. If I say you don't have to wipe you're ass if you don't want to, does that mean I support it? I sure hope not.

edit: GTR Power: Nice car, wish I had your knowledge and $$$ in the field.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

man.. I think they might close this thread...
but good point....
are Skylines Legale in Hawaii? Yes.. only through Motorex.
You can get one legally in, and have it sit iin ur front yard, but u cant drive it.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Boy oh boy, this is turnig into a FA thread if I ever saw it. 

Nick is simply stating the obvious like I did, either you play by the laws or you don't. If you keep talking about going around motorex, then you are advocating breaking the law in my mind. There are plenty of people that believe that 'I'll never get caught' when doing something illegal and whine and complain if they do. Hey, you know the risks going in and if you get busted, I hope you do time.

Yes this may sound like an endorsement for motorex or maybe I am trying to justify paying more by abiding by the law, but until another Registered Importer exists, they are the only game in town. You either pay to play or sit and whine.

In the meantime, Nick, myself and some others enjoy driving a Skyline in the USA........


----------



## GTR Power (Nov 9, 2002)

Nismo Skyline said:


> *...Nick is simply stating the obvious like I did, either you play by the laws or you don't. If you keep talking about going around motorex, then you are advocating breaking the law in my mind. There are plenty of people that believe that 'I'll never get caught' when doing something illegal and whine and complain if they do. Hey, you know the risks going in and if you get busted, I hope you do time.*


Thank you!

To everyone else-

Unless you've been to all the Skyline and GT-R forums that the US owners do, you wouldn't see the drivel scourge posts and how he constantly backpedals and restates his position.



> *Yes this may sound like an endorsement for motorex or maybe I am trying to justify paying more by abiding by the law, but until another Registered Importer exists, they are the only game in town. You either pay to play or sit and whine.*


Exactly. Although I may sound like a HUGE MotoRex proponent, the bottom line is they have provided me a service that I paid for, and they did it legally, and all I see is a bunch of children whining about their prices. If any of these imbeciles ever actually priced the cost of all the testing they would find out very quickly the pricing MotoRex arrived at is justifiable. If you don't like the price, blame the US government, but stop blaming MotoRex.



> *In the meantime, Nick, myself and some others enjoy driving a Skyline in the USA........ *


Actually, over the last couple of days I've been enjoying the company of a pair of rather different cars... in red, in Florida... check out the update on my webpage... 

Cheers!


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

I don't apologize, backpeddle, or take back anything I posted. GTRPower, your were exposed for being a fool by a 17-year old using elementary logic. You simply have a tantrum because, unlike most people on Skyline boards, I don"t stroke your ego, look up to you in any way, nor think your special because you just happen to own a particular car. Nismo posted the same thing as I have, yet you remain silent. Your hypocrisy is clearly apparent as is your inability to control your emotions.

You may have the money to spend on the extras costs of a SKyline in the USA, but you lack the maturity that usually goes with such an ability.


----------



## GTR Power (Nov 9, 2002)

Whatever.

Nobody cares. You provide us with no added value to this board, just like every other Skyline and GT-R board you post at. You don't know anything about GT-Rs or Skylines and you dare attack someone publicly like Sean Morris? For what, because you sent him some kiddie Skyline-porn email a few years ago and he treated you exactly like he should have? Get real. Obviously his attitude to you was the right one, since up to this day you are STILL NOT an owner, neither here nor Japan!

I've been exposing you as a pathetic whiner everywhere. Go back to the hole you spawned from. Take your assclownery elsewhere. To side with a 17 year old "using elementry logic" states the obvious- you have NOT experienced real life, and how things really are. If you don't understand that stating "There are ways around MotoRex...," "...if you taken your head out of your rear...," "... a person CAN try and import a car illegally... then fine...," "...you would get found out so going legal is the only sensible way to go" when you obviously prefer the illegal way, you would see the theme of ALL your posts are to attack anyone who uses MotoRex and to push people to bring in cars illegally. Your weak replies concerning the liablity of such actions are inadequate, poorly researched, and venomous. I can rehash all your posts from all the forums over the last two weeks and show everyone why you are as your name implies, but I have better things to do with my time.

You backpedal in every thread that you get torched in. Nobody in the US forum likes you at SDU. Other owners are tired of seeing your kind at freshalloy.com so they don't even bother reading anything that has your posts there anymore. You advocate illegal actions. You attack everyone who doesn't agree with you- a prime example is this thread where you attack me, nismo skyline AND Sean.

Unlike you, cars do not define my identity. I have achieved plenty of accomplishments over my short life so far to do that. A GT-R is a car, no more, no less. I haven't touched my GT-R in four or five months. Why? Because I have better and more important things to do! I love my cars, but at the end of the day they don't change the person I am- some people think I'm a great guy, to some an insufferable prick. You can't please everyone, and I really couldn't care less what you, the jackass hiding behind a screen name, think of me.



> ...but you lack the maturity that usually goes with such an ability.


That surely is the pot calling the kettle black. Just because you have an internet connection does not automatically make you mature. You've proven that point countless times, in countless forums, whining incessantly. You've also proven not all English teachers have impeccible language and comprehension skills contrary to their job requirements, something I've always suspected. At the end of the day your bitching and complaining gets you no closer to the issue at hand- how to get your hands on a GT-R, whereas guys like Sean, nismo skyline and others continue with their respective lives without another thought to the use of at least one in their stewardship.

So keep whining and complaining. Nobody really cares. Nobody is going to come to your rescue. You still won't own a GT-R in the US and that fact won't change, since all you want to afford is an old GT-S in Japan.

Thank God this board has an ignore function- scourge has the honor of being the first person to ever get on my ignore list, ever. Congrats!


----------



## GTR Power (Nov 9, 2002)

nismo skyline-

Please lock this thread. It's run it's course.

Thanks!


----------

